# Vostok Bezels



## jonesy9 (Aug 3, 2013)

Evening all,

I've seen a few threads here and there on other forums regarding Vostok bezels and where to source the, however I'm hoping for some more UK specific advice.

I've just purchased a Vostok Amphibia in a 120 case from Russia for £60, and have just been hit by custom fees + a bloody UPS handling fee of £28. So I'm keen to source a bezel from somewhere within the EU.

Does anyone have any pointers on places that sell Vostok bezels more locally? Or maybe concrete guidance on other bezels that fit a 120 case. I'm happy to buy a bezel without insert if needs be, and then source the insert separately, as the inserts seem to be easier to come by.

Thanks!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jonesy9 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've seen a few threads here and there on other forums regarding Vostok bezels and where to source the, however I'm hoping for some more UK specific advice.
> 
> ...


 This ones in Germany,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/am-diver/m.html?item=

and this ones in the UK,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/edwardianin/m.html?item=


----------



## jonesy9 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks very much. 
The UK based one is selling bezel inserts for the most part. The two bezels they're selling that are the style that I need ( the ones with removable bezel inserts, not the original solid ones) don't fit my case number.

The German seller seems to be priced rather high compared to places outside of the EU, but maybe that's the going rate inside the EU.


----------



## Noel59 (Jul 10, 2020)

Amazing that when you pay for UPS you get hit for custom charges yet no charges when you use air mail. I think UPS are on a winner here

It seems strange that new bezels can cost the same price as the watch, maybe buy the bezel from meranom at the same time as you buy the watch


----------



## jonesy9 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep, especially as UPS then charge an additional al £11 'brokerage fee' on top. It's disgusting. I've disputed it with them and will raise a complaint, as the government website suggests that for the value of the item it should be due no charges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

https://modstok.com/

Some ideas what you can achieve

Rgds


----------



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

ebay has some really nice bezels for amphibians , I had a seiko pepsi style on mine and it changed the watch totally


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)




----------

